# BISCO



## ShaneO))) (Oct 6, 2009)

Any other disco biscuits fans out there. Somehow i doubt it. For those who don't know them, they are a "jam-tronica" band from philadelphia and put on one of the best shows ever. 

Heres some videos to give you a taste.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5o84m50AjqM


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWANW7rGwYo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szrnrwSc70U&feature=related  (old but sick)


----------

